# AIB Insurance Introduce Kerry!



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

Afternoon,

As you know for a bit of fun we like to introduce our newest members, so here is a small article about our newest recruit, Kerry Scoines!

https://www.aib-insurance.co.uk/news/introducing-newest-team-member-kerry-scoines

Thanks

AIB Insurance
02380 268351


----------

